# 1967 GTO air conditioning



## rad1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to the forum. My girlfriend has a beautiful 67 convertible GTO with factory air, but missing a few things. I am trying to keep as original as I can. I ordered replacement condensor & dryer bottle. Does anyboby have good pix of dryer location. It looks like i need to also order jumper line and mount dryer on grill side of condensor.
I am also curious about the round 4 in diaphram on the under hood side of the evaporater. Is this a door flap motor , or a vac. canister?

Thanks, rad1


----------

